# UVC International



## ProTurbo (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, Im new to timeshare, and before I buy, I want to learn as much as possible.

We are looking to buy a timeshare in Cabo. Villa Del Palmar come to mind because you can travel all there resort with a gold membership.

Any suggestion if is a good way to go or buy something alse and use an exchange firm.



Thank you

Dan


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2014)

The usual TUG wisdom is to buy where you want to go. But the exception to that rule is to NOT buy in Mexico. Rentals are SO easy and often cheaper than Maintenance Fee. Also no big exit fees or predatory sales to contend with.

Buy a nice U.S. based TS that exchanges with the big exchanges- or don't buy at all. Take a look in the TUG Marketplace (in the red stripe above). 

Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 6, 2014)

I see your point and I hear that often you cannot get anything for it, if you buy. What do u mean by "predatory sales to contend with"

Thx Jim

Dan


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> I see your point and I hear that often you cannot get anything for it, if you buy. What do u mean by "predatory sales to contend with"
> 
> Thx Jim
> 
> Dan



Most of us have better things to do on vacation than sit in a boiler-room being brow-beaten by lying salesweasels who will say anything to make a sale. If you go to a resort on exchange, or as a renter (with all the perks of the owner) it's pretty easy to side-step the 'presentation'. Mexican law is very different than U.S. or Canadian law, and the principles of 'truth' and 'fairness' are foreign concepts.

I am certainly not saying that the system you mentioned are not good resorts, they are. But if you own there, you better like them. A lot. Because it's much more difficult to exchange an ownership week there to somewhere else, than vice-versa.


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 6, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Most of us have better things to do on vacation than sit in a boiler-room being brow-beaten by lying salesweasels who will say anything to make a sale. If you go to a resort on exchange, or as a renter (with all the perks of the owner) it's pretty easy to side-step the 'presentation'. Mexican law is very different than U.S. or Canadian law, and the principles of 'truth' and 'fairness' are foreign concepts.
> 
> I am certainly not saying that the system you mentioned are not good resorts, they are. But if you own there, you better like them. A lot. Because it's much more difficult to exchange an ownership week there to somewhere else, than vice-versa.


I hear ya, well that's what Im here for, talking to people who knows what going on and help people like me that never did buy or rent a timeshare.

I tell ya, I learned a lot already, we are going to Villa Del Palmar Cabo on Feb 5. 2015 for a week. We booked from BookVIP and had to agreed for a Timeshare presentation. I wanted to be ready for them.. 

Thx Jim

PS: Would Hawaii be consider a nice U.S. based TS that exchanges with the big exchanges ?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 6, 2014)

I hit CABO  every year  for my birthday  and whale watching in January,   exchange into  different resorts to avoid 1/4 rule.   Have done  around  a dozen  sales pitches as for $300 cash I will rent my soul to the Devil.Also, scope out where I will stay next year!

They will start    you  with nice  $20+ breakfast where the  sales person  strips you naked. Then they try  and  stiff you with tip and advise  the   1 hour "eating" does not count  against  2 hours.

They and their cohorts will then proceed to royally rape you.  If you can get out in less than three hours a miracle,  as they only do one a day. Never happened to me but people I have talked with said refused  gifts if  did not  stay until released.

If you do not buy  forget about free cab ride back to your resort. No one  "hable  inglish"!

My out after a couple  hours  is GF  has  terrible credit and  CC with $1,000 limit  maxed  out so   we give them this  and they  run  and  give up. Tell them I don't use CC and my money is in a Trust Fund and I have limited  access!

Why don't you scroll down and read Mexico forum.

Whole  different  world and USA   laws do not apply , just like car insurance!


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 6, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> Hi, Im new to timeshare, and before I buy, I want to learn as much as possible.
> 
> We are looking to buy a timeshare in Cabo. Villa Del Palmar come to mind because you can travel all there resort with a gold membership.
> 
> ...



I love going to Mexico but getting into VDP Cabo, Puerto Vallarta and Nuevo Vallarta, Loreto is relatively easy so unless you plan to not exchange, I would buy something else that gives you more flexibility. 

Also, if you buy a Cabo resort, you can't exchange into the Pueblo bonitos in Cabo via RCI due to a regional block.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2014)

Dan, buying in Hawaii exposes you to the highest MFs in timesharing. Not to mention that every year airfare to/from Ontario is pretty dear. If it was me, I'd look into a resale perhaps in coastal (non Orlando) Florida, or if you can swing it, New Orleans Mardi Gras or Spring Break time. Perhaps a good size contract (over 160,000 points) with Wyndham. 

You know your finances better than we do, but these can be had fairly reasonably. 

Others know more about the nuts and bolts of those systems than I do. There are lots of questions answered in the stickies.

Jim


----------



## timeoff (Apr 6, 2014)

We purchased Villa Del Palmar years ago and are now trying to sell as we don't use it as much as we anticipated.  This is our first sale so not sure if this is challenging because it is mexico or sale is just challenging.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you listed it on TUG? Or anywhere else? I just noticed this today, I saw that you got a transfer form from the resort. How much do they ask for the transfer? When does the RTU expire? In Mexico, there is no deed, so it's just a matter of the resort changing the names on the Right to Use. Have you read the 'How to sell your timeshare' in the stickies above this thread?


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Dan, buying in Hawaii exposes you to the highest MFs in timesharing. Not to mention that every year airfare to/from Ontario is pretty dear. If it was me, I'd look into a resale perhaps in coastal (non Orlando) Florida, or if you can swing it, New Orleans Mardi Gras or Spring Break time. Perhaps a good size contract (over 160,000 points) with Wyndham.
> 
> You know your finances better than we do, but these can be had fairly reasonably.
> 
> ...


Ya very expensive to go the Hawaii , but the U.S. is not were we want to spend our vacation,

How about in the Caribbean, like st-kitts or anywhere else then mexico, there must be so good place. And good exchange place ?


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 7, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> I hit CABO  every year  for my birthday  and whale watching in January,   exchange into  different resorts to avoid 1/4 rule.   Have done  around  a dozen  sales pitches as for $300 cash I will rent my soul to the Devil.Also, scope out where I will stay next year!
> 
> They will start    you  with nice  $20+ breakfast where the  sales person  strips you naked. Then they try  and  stiff you with tip and advise  the   1 hour "eating" does not count  against  2 hours.
> 
> ...


Right on, thx for the information Paco, I really like cabo. I know its not really an investment and probably will rent.

PS: will bring cab money..lol

Dan


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 7, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> I love going to Mexico but getting into VDP Cabo, Puerto Vallarta and Nuevo Vallarta, Loreto is relatively easy so unless you plan to not exchange, I would buy something else that gives you more flexibility.
> 
> Also, if you buy a Cabo resort, you can't exchange into the Pueblo bonitos in Cabo via RCI due to a regional block.


More flexibility like what? this is not bad give you 5 resort to go 2 week a year. what is your idea or more flexibillty is I do not exchange?

And I do not know anything about RCI, I will have to read up on it

Thx

Dan


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 7, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Have you listed it on TUG? Or anywhere else? I just noticed this today, I saw that you got a transfer form from the resort. How much do they ask for the transfer? When does the RTU expire? In Mexico, there is no deed, so it's just a matter of the resort changing the names on the Right to Use. Have you read the 'How to sell your timeshare' in the stickies above this thread?


There no deed at all in Mexico, just rent to use???  for sure??

Dan


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> There no deed at all in Mexico, just rent to use???  for sure??
> 
> Dan



Yup. There may be exceptions I am not aware of, but every Mexican TS 'ownership' we've heard of is a RTU. A 'Right to Use' X number of weeks for X number of years. On some you just walk away, or you can re-up for another period. And frequently there is a scheduled 'Special Assessment' of several MFs for refurbishment that pops up every few years. In order to sell or transfer your week to a new owner, you pay the resort up to as many as 5- to 10X MFs just to change a name. And as owners, you have no control over the amounts of MF increases, or if the place is all inclusive, what they charge you for those watered down margaritas and meals.

Oh, you said you are thinking Caribbean. They have hurricanes there. Be careful about your season of ownership, and how well insured the place is.

I am not really trying to rain on your parade. Just making you aware of some of the realities of tropical timesharing.

Jim


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 8, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Yup. There may be exceptions I am not aware of, but every Mexican TS 'ownership' we've heard of is a RTU. A 'Right to Use' X number of weeks for X number of years. On some you just walk away, or you can re-up for another period. And frequently there is a scheduled 'Special Assessment' of several MFs for refurbishment that pops up every few years. In order to sell or transfer your week to a new owner, you pay the resort up to as many as 5- to 10X MFs just to change a name. And as owners, you have no control over the amounts of MF increases, or if the place is all inclusive, what they charge you for those watered down margaritas and meals.
> 
> Oh, you said you are thinking Caribbean. They have hurricanes there. Be careful about your season of ownership, and how well insured the place is.
> 
> ...


No no, for sure I must know I want to know what is the bad and the goods, sure looks like will be renting in Mexico then, I do see all your good point and thank you for it.

My only concern is will have to pay for food and drinks, since TS is not all Inclusive. The wife will not cook that's for sure..lol. What do you guys all do COOK???


----------



## easyrider (Apr 8, 2014)

Im up to 4 weeks at Villa del Palmar all bought on ebay. The last one was a two bed unit that had a free bankable year, free closing cost , free transfer fee and only cost me $1. UVC allows you to reserve at any of the Villa Group Resorts. There a a few newer resorts and a couple of older resorts. VDP Cabo and VDP Puerto Vallarta are the two older ones. Flamingos in Nuevo , Villa del Arco in Cabo, Villa del Palmar in Loreto and Villa del Palmar in Cancun are all newer. 

If you buy a resale, which is what all mine are, buy winter weeks. It not likely you will find a winter week premiere membership with the lowest mf anymore but gold memberships are really good. The minimum size unit to purchase would be a one bed room unit. Look at the rtu. Mine all expire in the next 11 - 13 years which is my exit plan. 

Take a look at the faq for the different membership perks and other interesting UVC facts. BTW, all inclusive is only mandatory in some II getaway weeks from what I can tell.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 8, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> My only concern is will have to pay for food and drinks, since TS is not all Inclusive. The wife will not cook that's for sure..lol. What do you guys all do COOK???



There will be plenty of excellent restaurants wherever there are tourists to support them. Trust me. You won't go hungry- and unless you drink like a fish, at much lower cost than AI.


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 9, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Im up to 4 weeks at Villa del Palmar all bought on ebay. The last one was a two bed unit that had a free bankable year, free closing cost , free transfer fee and only cost me $1. UVC allows you to reserve at any of the Villa Group Resorts. There a a few newer resorts and a couple of older resorts. VDP Cabo and VDP Puerto Vallarta are the two older ones. Flamingos in Nuevo , Villa del Arco in Cabo, Villa del Palmar in Loreto and Villa del Palmar in Cancun are all newer.
> 
> If you buy a resale, which is what all mine are, buy winter weeks. It not likely you will find a winter week premiere membership with the lowest mf anymore but gold memberships are really good. The minimum size unit to purchase would be a one bed room unit. Look at the rtu. Mine all expire in the next 11 - 13 years which is my exit plan.
> 
> ...


Got it for a dollar without all those fees, that is good, but it was a RTU and how much for your maintenance fee if you don't' mind me asking. I did check ebay but cannot find something like that. what is the best way to find a cheap deal like you did on Ebay, what you searching for?

Thx for the information  easyrider


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 9, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> We booked from BookVIP and had to agreed for a Timeshare presentation. I wanted to be ready for them.



http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-sales-presentation-information.html

Also, you say you "agreed for a Timeshare presentation".  What will happen if you don't attend it?  The price you pay for skipping out might just be well worth it.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> Got it for a dollar without all those fees, that is good, but it was a RTU and how much for your maintenance fee if you don't' mind me asking. I did check ebay but cannot find something like that. what is the best way to find a cheap deal like you did on Ebay, what you searching for?
> 
> Thx for the information  easyrider



MF is the same whether bought from the developer or resale, though I don't know what that number is. Obviously the best way to find a deal on eBay is to shop on eBay. You can email some of the sellers, they don't always post everything they have, but then you might be opening yourself to paying the 'Buy it Now' price. Another way might be to check the completed auctions, and offer a few bucks to those sellers that got no bids on units you want. A caution here: units that get no bids often have something wrong with them. Too small, wrong season, parking lot view, high AI fees could be examples. The TUG Marketplace as another place to shop for resales.

Be open to other resorts. Mini systems often allow low cost exchanges within the system, even though they are weak traders in the large exchanges. Pueblo Bonito comes to mind as well as UVC. Personally, I'd steer clear of Vida (Grupo Mayan). Nice resorts, but predatory sales practices and they have prejudicial practices against resale buyers and owners of their 'lesser' properties. They always press owners to upgrade. 

You would do well to rent- at least for your next vacation or two. Hang around TUG Learn the ins and outs of TS ownership. The last few years, while the economy has improved, so have TS defaults, so owners have been faced with rapidly increasing MFs to pay what the deadbeats don't. Hence, rentals are low in price, while MFs are high. Consequently you can often rent for lower cost than the owner is paying in MF.


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 9, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-sales-presentation-information.html
> 
> Also, you say you "agreed for a Timeshare presentation".  What will happen if you don't attend it?  The price you pay for skipping out might just be well worth it.


Im not sure, but we got a great price for 399 for the with all inclusive at the del villa palmar for a couple. I think they can charge full price or actually cancel our trip

Dan


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 9, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> MF is the same whether bought from the developer or resale, though I don't know what that number is. Obviously the best way to find a deal on eBay is to shop on eBay. You can email some of the sellers, they don't always post everything they have, but then you might be opening yourself to paying the 'Buy it Now' price. Another way might be to check the completed auctions, and offer a few bucks to those sellers that got no bids on units you want. A caution here: units that get no bids often have something wrong with them. Too small, wrong season, parking lot view, high AI fees could be examples. The TUG Marketplace as another place to shop for resales.
> 
> Be open to other resorts. Mini systems often allow low cost exchanges within the system, even though they are weak traders in the large exchanges. Pueblo Bonito comes to mind as well as UVC. Personally, I'd steer clear of Vida (Grupo Mayan). Nice resorts, but predatory sales practices and they have prejudicial practices against resale buyers and owners of their 'lesser' properties. They always press owners to upgrade.
> 
> You would do well to rent- at least for your next vacation or two. Hang around TUG Learn the ins and outs of TS ownership. The last few years, while the economy has improved, so have TS defaults, so owners have been faced with rapidly increasing MFs to pay what the deadbeats don't. Hence, rentals are low in price, while MFs are high. Consequently you can often rent for lower cost than the owner is paying in MF.


I did find some 1 dollars web site, also some at ebay too like the Pueblo Bonito. I did not know Pueblo Bonito was a UVC.

there info:

Universal Vacation Club was organized as a California Corporation in May 1984. The Club is responsible for the maintenance and operation of the common areas of five condominium vacation resorts. The two resorts in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico are Villa Del Mar and Villa Del Palmar. The two resorts located in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico are Villa del Palmar Cabo and Villa Del Arco. Villa del Palmar Flamingo is located in Nuevo Vallarta, Mexico. Each membership in the Club entitles the owner the right to use either a specific property or any of the properties depending on the type of membership. 

Im I missing something

And this is the resort I found for a dollar, but I notice all these fees, waonder what ther are?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pueblo-Boni...o-Free-Closing-/161266380227?autorefresh=true



Thx for the information how to get the cheapest on BTW, I will definably learn more here everyday for a little while before I buy.. 
Dan


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 9, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> I did find some 1 dollars web site, also some at ebay too like the Pueblo Bonito. I did not know Pueblo Bonito was a UVC.
> 
> 
> Im I missing something
> ...



Pueblo Bonito is not UVC. Separate entity. They have (I think 3-4) other resorts. What other fees are you asking about. It's pretty well spelled out. MF and use are every other year. The unit is a Jr. Suite (think hotel room with mini kitchen) The use ends in 2105 (or put another way, 45 more MF payments - almost $24,000 without increases). The 'fees' are all being paid by the seller. You'd owe the bid amount, plus $530.93 and be able to use it in 2015. 

We exchanged into Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay (Mazatlan) a few months ago. A 1 BR cost me about 1/2 of my annual RCI points I get for $750. So my costs were roughly $375 to 'rent' a bigger unit than the one you showed from eBay.

That one doesn't look as good now, does it?


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 9, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Pueblo Bonito is not UVC. Separate entity. They have (I think 3-4) other resorts. What other fees are you asking about. It's pretty well spelled out. MF and use are every other year. The unit is a Jr. Suite (think hotel room with mini kitchen) The use ends in 2105 (or put another way, 45 more MF payments - almost $24,000 without increases). The 'fees' are all being paid by the seller. You'd owe the bid amount, plus $530.93 and be able to use it in 2015.
> 
> We exchanged into Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay (Mazatlan) a few months ago. A 1 BR cost me about 1/2 of my annual RCI points I get for $750. So my costs were roughly $375 to 'rent' a bigger unit than the one you showed from eBay.
> 
> That one doesn't look as good now, does it?


I was talking about the "GO Properties Inc. Closing Costs" what is that ?

I will look into that resort in the future for sure if she has others we can go.

> MF and use are every other year

MF 530/per year or 1160 EOY and what is the USE your talking about, what do I have
to pay also EOY (USE ?)

>That one doesn't look as good now, does it?

Nope, but I'm sure there be other one


----------



## easyrider (Apr 9, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> Got it for a dollar without all those fees, that is good, but it was a RTU and how much for your maintenance fee if you don't' mind me asking. I did check ebay but cannot find something like that. what is the best way to find a cheap deal like you did on Ebay, what you searching for?
> 
> Thx for the information  easyrider



There is a link to a thread in the mexico forum that explains everything UVC. Do a search for UVC or Villa del Palmar. Beach Barbecue Bob has placed alot of good info in these threads.

With UVC there are 5 tiers of ownership, fixed, premiere, gold, access points and elite access points. Fixed weeks are mostly the penthouses weeks. 

Premiere has the lowest mf but has a higher cost for extras such as week banking and week splitting. Also has a 10 month reservation window. The mf on premiere contracts depends on when it was originally sold. Mine are just under $600 for the one bed and just over $600 for the 2 bed.

Having a RTU that expires gives you a way out eventually. Mine will be expired by the time Im 67 - 70 depending on how I use my weeks.

The reason I like UVC is the ability to travel to all of the resorts by just making a reservation, the ability to bank weeks forward to use later, the ability to pull  weeks from upcoming years forward, the ability to split weeks along with location and resort size. 

I had a Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach but got rid of it. It only traded into RCI. I couldn't use my home resort, Sunset Beach, to trade internally with the other Pueblo Bonito resorts. 

The good word must be out as resales have seemed to dry up.

Bill


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 9, 2014)

easyrider said:


> There is a link to a thread in the mexico forum that explains everything UVC. Do a search for UVC or Villa del Palmar. Beach Barbecue Bob has placed alot of good info in these threads.
> 
> With UVC there are 5 tiers of ownership, fixed, premiere, gold, access points and elite access points. Fixed weeks are mostly the penthouses weeks.
> 
> ...


Thx for the info much appreciated, I will definitely stick round and learn as much as I can and did find some nice 1 RTU on ebay today who sold right away but did not know if they had a tiers to them....

Thx Again.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 10, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> Thx for the info much appreciated, I will definitely stick round and learn as much as I can and did find some nice 1 RTU on ebay today who sold right away but did not know if they had a tiers to them....
> 
> Thx Again.



Hey ProTurbo - 

Here's an easy way to learn more about UVC's properties and memberships: 
1) Here's the member website http://www.myuvc.com/ 
2) Here's a link to a member presentation that does a great job of explaining the various levels of UVC memberships that Bill (Easyrider) was describing. Check it out http://www.myuvc.com/files/Members_101_Class - New Feb 2014-No Senior.pdf 

My personal observations and recommendations regarding UVC membership: 
1) Resorts - I really love most of the properties...especially Villa del Arco in Cabo and Villa del Palmar Flamingos in Nuevo Vallarta. We just returned Saturday from a week at one of the two new resorts - Villa del Palmar Cancun. Absolutely stunning resort. Some pros and cons...I prefer Cabo. As Bill mentioned, one of the great UVC membership benefits is that once you own a membership you own at all the resorts. Your membership "floats" across all the inventory in all the resorts. Very flexible. 
We're obviously fans of UVC - we own four weeks - three of those weeks purchased resale. 

2) Buying a membership: 

The memberships are RTU.  
Do NOT buy a points (VPA) membership on the resale market. You'll likely pay a premium and resale points memberships revert to Premier memberships when sold but retain their higher maintenance fees. 
I think the best option is to buy a resale "Winter Gold" membership. Don't opt for a summer week...those are essentially worthless unless you plan on visiting the resorts only during the summer months. Opt for the winter memberships
 Look on eBay and search for Villa del Palmar...currently there is only one listing - an expensive one at that. As Bill mentioned, the eBay market for UVC memberships has really dried up. I've been looking for a two bedroom Gold Winter week for a friend = I've seen one listing on eBay that meets the bill since last April...and we lost out on that one. Your other options for finding a resale unit would be on the TUG Marketplace or on RedWeek. Remember to look at listings for all the UVC resorts...a Gold membership at one has equal rights across all resorts. 
3) Maintenance Fees: UVC does not have the special assessments or every 5/10 year additional maintenance fees as some other Mexican properties do as referenced earlier in this thread. 
UVC has held maintenance fees flat - no increase for the past three years. That's pretty good compared to some others.

4) Member update meetings: 
I always read horror stories here about people having terrible experiences with the timeshare sharks. I have no doubt the stories are true. However, that said, I've been to 6-7 update meetings at UVC and with one exception they have been pretty short and painless.  

5) All-Inclusive: 
Everyone has their own opinion on AI...I prefer not to be on the AI - especially in Cabo where there are dozens of great restaurants a short walk or cab ride away. 
All-Inclusive is offered as an option at all the UVC resorts. The costs vary by season and resort. It was $105 per person per day in Cancun last week. $89 per person per day at Villa del Arco in late Feb this year. 
If you elect all-inclusive it must be for all people staying in the unit for a minimum of three days. 

6) Exchanging: 
All Gold/VPA memberships include an "optional" week. As a member you have the right *but not the obligation* to pay a second maintenance fee in any year and reserve a summer week. You can then use this week and stay at the resort or use it as a "trader" and exchange for a week via Interval International. This is a poorly understood feature of the UVC memberships. Sort of a two for one. Buy a winter week pay the maintenance fee and stay in a great UVC resort...but, wait, there's more...pay one more maintenance fee and stay at another great resort somewhere else during the same year. One membership, two weeks of vacation...but never forgetting you also pay two maintenance fees. 

UVC Premier memberships trade via RCI. I'm not a RCI member so I can't speak to that. 
UVC Gold/VPA memberships trade via Interval International. 
We've exchanged this optional week via Interval Int'l several times in the past few years...contrary to public opinion expressed earlier in this thread, I've found these weeks to trade just fine...
We've traded into the Marriott Frenchman's Cove in St Thomas, USVI, (this is a pretty hard trade), Westin Lagunamar in Cancun (Mexico to Mexico trade so pretty easy), Grand Solmar in Cabo (Mexico to Mexico...but this is a rare trade...Grand Solmar is something else), Grande Bay Resort in St John, USVI (another tough trade). 

7) New resorts.
Membership contracts explicitly state that the membership includes all future UVC resorts. During my owner update meeting in Cabo in February they announced that they have acquired property and will be building another resort in Cabo on the corridor north of the current resorts and south of where the Westin is located. This was confirmed by the General Manager of the resort and the Regional Manager of all the Baja resorts. 
UVC usually builds two resorts at a time...they alluded to but were not specific about something south of the Cancun area. They own a ton of property next to the existing Cancun resort. I wouldn't be surprised to see that they build out phase 2 there rather than at a new location. Time will tell. 

FWIW

Good luck. 

bbb


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 10, 2014)

beach.bar.bob said:


> Hey ProTurbo -
> 
> Here's an easy way to learn more about UVC's properties and memberships:
> 1) Here's the member website http://www.myuvc.com/
> ...


BBB thank you very much for all the great information, I will make sure to follow your wisdom when buying and searching for a UVC property.

I really Like Cabo, What I'm looking for is a 2br property if I can, but will opt for a Jr Suite if the terms are great.

We always did a A.I. in all the resort we did, if we do get a time share will definitely try new restaurants and feel what cabo and other towns have to offer. 

thx again

Dan


----------



## Smudge (Apr 11, 2014)

*Renting 2-br with VDP*

Several posters in this thread mentioned that it is actually cheaper to rent at the VDP locations rather than to own and pay maintenance fees.  

What are some of the best ways to rent a 2-br at the VDP Flamingos, Cabo and Cancun locations?  Thanks very much!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 11, 2014)

Take a look in the TUG Marketplace rentals (red stripe above here) under Mexico, at #197 or 312. There are others, and remember if you are flexible, there are LOTS of VERY nice resorts in Mexico. If you are committed to one size unit at one resort, you will have to pay what the owner asks. These are private rentals

Of course, as the time before move-in gets shorter, the price goes down- and sometimes the airfae=re does too. Sometimes it doesn't . It's like 'playing 'Vacation Chicken' Do I book ahead and lock it in, or wait.


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 12, 2014)

Smudge said:


> What are some of the best ways to rent a 2-br at the VDP Flamingos, Cabo and Cancun locations?  Thanks very much!



Besides TUG Marketplace, you can peruse the rentals on Red Week, E-Bay, Craigslist, My Resort Network, VRBO, or even Bidshares.  As well, if you can wait until 1.5 months before your intended travel date to book, try posting an ad in TUG's Last Minute Rental section.


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 15, 2014)

I was on red week, and look at a ad for:

"Villa del Arco Beach Resort & Spa, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico,"

I ask a few ?'s, but one that a need your expertise on is when I ask if I was going be always be in the Del Arco when I reserve my week? and the reply was:

"This is a Premier membership with the home resort being Villa Del Palmar, Cabo. You are allowed to reserve at that resort up to 24 months in advance. You are also allowed to reserve at any of the other UVC/Villa Group Resorts, such as Villa Del Arco, up to 10 months in advance. As with any floating unit/week timeshare, always based upon demand"

My ? is why only 10 month for Del Arco and 24 month for Palmar, when his advertising for Arco??? the ad did not mention Palmar at all

Thx

Dan


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 16, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> I was on red week, and look at a ad for:
> 
> "Villa del Arco Beach Resort & Spa, Cabo San Lucas, Mexico,"
> 
> ...



While he is advertising in the Villa del Arco section, he is really selling a UVC membership so he has placed is ad on one of the UVC areas. Some sellers will list under every resort...which given the nature of the memberships is fair. As always with timeshare sales remember "buyer beware". You need to take ownership of making sure you are buying what you want.

The reason is the difference in the ownership rights that accrue to the different membership types. See the link I posted earlier to the membership presentation. Premier memberships have fewer/lesser membership rights that Gold/VPA (aka points) memberships. Premier memberships have a home resort. Gold/VPA memberships do not...unless they are fixed week memberships. 

When is comes to reservations a Premier membership may make reservations up to 24 months in advance at it's "home" resort (usually VDP Cabo or Puerto Vallarta) and at any UVC resort 10 months in advance. Premier memberships were the main memberships sold back when there were only the original two resorts. Shortly after opening Villa del Arco and Flamingos UVC began selling Gold memberships. Gold members have equal rights in all current and future UVC resorts. Gold members may make reservations up to 24 months in advance at any UVC resort. 

There are many other membership differences between Premier and Gold. This is one of the compelling reasons that I suggested a Gold Winter week is the best option when buying resale...especially if your goal is to be able to stay at Villa del Arco during the busy winter season in particular Feb/Mar. 

Good luck. 

bbb


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 17, 2014)

beach.bar.bob said:


> While he is advertising in the Villa del Arco section, he is really selling a UVC membership so he has placed is ad on one of the UVC areas. Some sellers will list under every resort...which given the nature of the memberships is fair. As always with timeshare sales remember "buyer beware". You need to take ownership of making sure you are buying what you want.
> 
> The reason is the difference in the ownership rights that accrue to the different membership types. See the link I posted earlier to the membership presentation. Premier memberships have fewer/lesser membership rights that Gold/VPA (aka points) memberships. Premier memberships have a home resort. Gold/VPA memberships do not...unless they are fixed week memberships.
> 
> ...


Its almost misleading, like you said buyer beware, that's why I ask a lot of ? on that one. but I did also found and ask a lot on a TS that I found in sellmytimesharenow.

it was under flamingo, but its a Arco, also stated had 2 banked weeks, but they were expired. I guess after 5 years you lose them. It goes like this

$ 900.00 for the TS
Home resort villa del Arco
Gold membership
Floating week
Unit type is one bedroom that sleeps 4 (like a JR Suite) 
Expiration year 2036
Seasons summer weeks 18 through 43 which is may to October
Maintenance  fees are approx $794
No Bank weeks

and dunno about the transfer fee yet.

One problem is that, its a summer season 

Pretty close to what I want

Dan


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 17, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> Its almost misleading, like you said buyer beware, that's why I ask a lot of ? on that one. but I did also found and ask a lot on a TS that I found in sellmytimesharenow.
> 
> it was under flamingo, but its a Arco, also stated had 2 banked weeks, but they were expired. I guess after 5 years you lose them. It goes like this
> 
> ...



Couple thoughts:
1) *Don't* buy a summer week if you wish to use it in the winter season. Yes, there is a membership benefit that allows you to "upgrade" from summer to winter by paying the difference in maintenance fees. The problem is that you can only exercise that right within 60 days of your intended stay and only if there is inventory available. Impossible at Arco during the winter...perhaps at VDP Cabo or Puerto Vallarta. 
2) $900 is too much for a summer week. It should be free and include the seller paying all the transfer fees. UVC now charges 10% of the initial purchase price for the transfer fee...That's probably going to be in the neighborhood of $1800-$2000. Pretty steep price for a summer week. Check this link for more information about UVC transfer fees http://www.myuvc.com/default.aspx?p=DynamicModule&pageid=241800&ssid=96514&vnf=1#resale 
3) Unless the membership is for a fixed week, Gold memberships *do not* have a home resort - regardless of what the ad says . When it was initially purchased, UVC may have "inventoried" it from Arco, but that has no impact on your membership rights/benefits. It's a floating week with equal rights across all UVC resorts. Many buyers/sellers "think" they own at Arco because they bought there...but that is not the case. 
4) Since the maintenance fees are $794 that indicates to me that it is a true one bedroom with kitchen/living area plus a full master bedroom. If it were a studio/lockoff the maintenance fees would be more in the $500-600 range. 
5) Yes, weeks can be banked for up to five years...then they expire. 

FWIW

bbb


----------



## ProTurbo (Apr 17, 2014)

beach.bar.bob said:


> Couple thoughts:
> 1) *Don't* buy a summer week if you wish to use it in the winter season. Yes, there is a membership benefit that allows you to "upgrade" from summer to winter by paying the difference in maintenance fees. The problem is that you can only exercise that right within 60 days of your intended stay and only if there is inventory available. Impossible at Arco during the winter...perhaps at VDP Cabo or Puerto Vallarta.
> 2) $900 is too much for a summer week. It should be free and include the seller paying all the transfer fees. UVC now charges 10% of the initial purchase price for the transfer fee...That's probably going to be in the neighborhood of $1800-$2000. Pretty steep price for a summer week. Check this link for more information about UVC transfer fees http://www.myuvc.com/default.aspx?p=DynamicModule&pageid=241800&ssid=96514&vnf=1#resale
> 3) Unless the membership is for a fixed week, Gold memberships *do not* have a home resort - regardless of what the ad says . When it was initially purchased, UVC may have "inventoried" it from Arco, but that has no impact on your membership rights/benefits. It's a floating week with equal rights across all UVC resorts. Many buyers/sellers "think" they own at Arco because they bought there...but that is not the case.
> ...


Ya I definitely want a winter season and gold VPA(how do u get that)

also very glad you told me about #3 above, I would of waiting long for a Arco or Loreto. so I get a gold membership(how much) and I get no homeresort and I can make 24 month reservation  to any Villa right?  and must be a floater/

But why I see a lot TS floaters with gold member, and saying Villa Del Palmar is the home? I guess they don't know, right?

Good information...thx BBB


Dan


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 17, 2014)

ProTurbo said:


> Ya I definitely want a winter season and gold VPA(how do u get that)



Keep looking!! For example, there's a two bedroom gold winter week for sale right now on Redweek.com.  Look under Cabo San Lucas and Villa del Palmar Cabo. But...check it out closely...it says it's for high season on the summary listing page, but the ad copy does not say anything about the specific season. It also doesn't say it's a Gold memberhip, but I can infer that based on the maintenance fees and the expiration year.  Still needs to be verified. 

Assuming it checks out then it's simply an opportunity to negotiate. I think the price is about double what it should be and don't forget the 10% transfer fee likely to be close to $3000. 

Check it out. 



ProTurbo said:


> also very glad you told me about #3 above, I would of waiting long for a Arco or Loreto. so I get a gold membership(how much) and I get no homeresort and I can make 24 month reservation  to any Villa right?  and must be a floater/



Yes.  Unless indicated as a fixed week, a gold unit floats across all resorts. There are a very limited number of fixed gold weeks that were sold...primarily oceanfront penthouses. 

Gold members get 24 month lead times for reservations.



ProTurbo said:


> But why I see a lot TS floaters with gold member, and saying Villa Del Palmar is the home? I guess they don't know, right?



My guess is that the person selling the unit isn't that familiar with the UVC world. They may be a resale sales person that deals with dozens of different resorts all with different policies or perhaps it's a family member disposing of a no longer needed membership.

Good luck 

bbb


----------



## easyrider (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Bob, we looked for you a couple of times. We spent a week next door at the VDP then headed to Sunset Beach where we turned two rci extra vacations into a villa suite. Our friends already had a villa reserved. I am done with villas. The Arco penthouses are about as good as it gets, imo.

The way these premiere and gold contracts are disappearing it could be the resort has smartened up and has been actively purchasing these contracts through a proxy buyer. I have been called every few weeks with offers of purchase on my contracts. This would be a good way for UVC to be rid of products like the premiere contracts that are paying about $300 or more less a year in mf on a 1 bed unit.

Because most people procrastinate there has never been a problem for a premiere contract owner to reserve a week anywhere when the reservation is made before the 8 month out period. That being said, at 8 months out it gets dicey for all contract holders to reserve at the more popular UVC resorts because of lack of inventory. This happened to me this year in Cabo because I waited too long and got stuck at the VDP instead of the Arco. I did work out for us as we were upgraded to an ocean front penthouse, which are not too shabby.

Bill


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Bill - 

We were at Arco for two weeks in Feb and just returned from a week at the VDP Cancun. Beautiful resort, nice time, but I guess I just like Cabo better. Spent two great days on Isla Mujeres though. 

We'll be back at Arco for two weeks including Turkey Day in Nov and two, maybe three weeks in February. So lots of chances to run into one another again. 

I think you're right...It would be very smart of UVC to inhale all the outstanding Premier memberships they can and then the outstanding Golds (once they've given up converting the remaining Gold members to points). I think the way they account for the inventory under the points system is far more advantageous for them. Not to mention that the maintenance fees on new memberships are significantly higher too. 

They recently instituted a 10% transfer fee to non-family members...so if they are buying for their own purposes then they can easily agree to "pay" the transfer fees on a sale since they are transferring to themselves. Gives them a competitive advantage in pursuing those units when they become available. If I were them that's what I'd do. 

I think there are certain times/weeks at Arco specifically that are difficult to get into without booking around 12 months out. We like to spend a two/three week block in February. That usually includes President's Day week. We don't care about that, but lots of other people do. We've seen a lot of problems booking that week. The last week of March as well. Our daughter is a school teacher...that's the big spring break week for high schools around here. Arco was booked last year and again this year at about 10-11 months...so we went to Flamingos last year and Cancun this year for her break - neither of which suck by the way  Also, this year will be our second visit over Thanksgiving week...my brother's family is joining us. He owns a gold week and was not able to get a week reserved at Arco at 10 months. 

Hope to bump into you again soon. Loved the Loreto pics by the way. The ones with the whales were incredible. 

bbb


----------

